# Separation Anxiety?



## ClaireG (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently adopted a 3 year old Vizsla and he is having some serious separation problems. I don't blame him as this is a new environment and its a lot to take in but it is becoming pretty bad. 
He has been a rescue at my work for a couple days, his owner surrendered him to us as she was in an apartment downtown Toronto and he eventually jumped off a 2 story balcony. 
So, this is a new environment, lots of dogs playing around him which he is getting used to. He was left overnight with the other dogs (separated) and when we came in in the morning he had scratched his leg (not badly) trying to jump out of his horse stall. So we decided that he is too stressed to be left alone at night and I will take him home with me. 
I'm a little nervous as he is a little growly with dogs, he will snap in their general direction if ABSOLUTELY necessary which I totally understand, I just don't wants dog to not feel comfortable in his own home. 
My main issue is the separation anxiety, the owner said he will chew books and such when she is gone. She hasn't left him in a crate forever and I really think he would hurt himself being in one. 
How can I settle him down? I'm going to try to get a "thunder shirt" and see if that helps any. 
Other then these issues he is a love able, obedient young man


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

It takes work, love and ALOT...I mean A WHOLE LOT of off leash exercise. When I rescued my pup, it took close to 3 monthes for the separation anxiety to subside to a reasonable level. These are very high energy all day working dogs and as such require hours of exercise per day. The more outside time he gets, the quicker he'll calm down and adjust. It sounds as though the previous owner didn't work him or socialize him nearly enough. You need to do the opposite. Vizslas want nothing more than to either be with their people, or run around like maniacs while their people are close by. It will get better, just establish yourself as his alpha and give him love and freedom and you will reap the rewards

PS. After 2 years I still can't leave him outside by himself. He's really smart and would surely find a way to escape and try to come find me. Your pup has been separated from his pack and is trying to relocate that pack. Prove to him you are his new pack and he'll calm down a bit


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

ClaireG

If you have a crate, give it a whirl. it may actually have the reverse effect and he will settle down in it, as he is protected.

Everything is new to him. His entire world has been turned upside down and he is struggling to cope. 
Dogs, like humans, thrive on regularity and repetition. He has to learn a whole new routine now, so try and keep everything as much the same, day to day , with him as possible. Once he can predict a routine, he will hopefully gain confidence and settle down becoming more secure in his environment.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

If you go the crating route - try making the crate a fun and enjoyable thing. Stuff a Kong with goodies or a marrow bone and put him in it for a little bit to enjoy. When I say to my crew "kennel" they bolt for their crate and wait for their Kong and settle in. You can also try to work him up slowly to like his crate, so put him in it close the door and wait a few seconds. Reward him while he is still in the crate, make it a big deal he was quietly waiting in his crate and then open the door, if he tries to charge out, shut the door in his face, open it a crack more and more until he is waiting for his release to come out. Then work up 10 seconds, 30 seconds, a few minutes, you out of the room, gradually until he is comfortable.

Was he a rescue through VSO?


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Another thing just came to mind...Have you enrolled him in an obedience, rally or agility class? This may be a great outlet for him to relieve any anxiety or stress because it makes his mind work and get stimulated/tired, its fun, he learns to trust you and bond with you.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thundershirt works, at least for our two year old. He wears a large size. Whenever we have guests the dog wears the shirt. 

But the crate is a must in his situation. Lots of on leash walks will help bond as well. I would use a training collar. 
You mentioned he was surrendered at your workplace, is that a dog shelter? Has the dog been at a vet recently?

Hope it works out well and, don't take this the wrong way but, by your post, I don't think you have too much confidence with this dog. Perhaps, as suggested a good obedience class (other than PetSmart) would be useful. 
This dog needs to be built up to regain confidence. 

/


----------



## ClaireG (Jan 21, 2013)

I work at an open concept outdoor/indoor doggy daycare. So he gets to play with dogs in a fenced in acre that is attached to a barn. He loves it! We go for walks through the country fields with my Aussie. My Aussie is enrolled in Agility and Kai will be too. He gets loads of exercise but is with me all day which is the cause of him going nuts when I am out of sight. We do power walk for an hour and a half 4 times a week, his m first time was yesterday and he did very well. 
He is very obedient and eager to please, I was just nervous with my other dog. They seem to get along fine so that's not an issue at the moment. 
The lady that surrendered him said he hates crates, in our agility class we have crate games so I will try a couple of those. 
I have only known this dog for a couple days and from what he has shown so far he is very un-socialized so yes, I was quite nervous to take him in. But it is working out so far.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wonderful, then.
Used to have a German Shepherd, surrendered at 6 months. I was so worried, I attended every obedience classes in my area. The dog was described as out of control with aggressive tendencies. In the end I was fussing over nothing and just regularly spending time with him would have been enough. Little detail, previous owners forgot to mention, they had no time for the dog. 

Now that i have a V, had him run with GSD, Dobies, boxers.... The herding instinct of the GSD and the pointing instinct do the V may seem at odds but they both chase things 
Don't know about Aussie but I imagine their herding instincts are similar to GSD. 
Once they face a couple of situations together as a pack they will bond well, I imagine.


----------

